# Conway - Schlechte Qualität und Schlechter Service?



## logynop (14. Mai 2020)

*Edit: **Auflösung weiter unten.** Leider kein Happy End *

Hallo,

tut mir leid, wenn mein erster Beitrag hier gleich voller Frust ist, aber ich wollte da jetzt doch mal von berichten und in Erfahrung bringen, ob es anderen ggf. genauso ging. Vielleicht hilft das hier ja auch dem einen oder anderen bei der Entscheidung, falls Conway auf der Kandidatenliste steht. Und falls hier jemand vom Hersteller mitliest, darf er sich auch gerne dazu äußern.

Habe mitte März, kurz bevor hier alles wegen Corona dicht gemacht hat, noch mein neues Conway Fully (Xyron 527) bekommen. Nach Tausch des Lenkers gegen etwas für mich Passenderes, war ich dann auch erstmal sehr glücklich. Das Bike fuhr sich deutlich verspielter als das vorherige und bis mitte April habe ich dann auch fast 1000 km zurückgelegt. Bis hierher war ich völlig zufrieden und hätte jedem sofort empfohlen, auch mal bei Conway zu schauen, wenn es um ein neues Rad geht. Leider nahm die Geschichte hier dann eine Wendung zum Schlechten.

Bei einer gründlichen Putz- und Pflegeaktion ist mir aufgefallen, dass es am Hinterbau Kratzer bis aufs Alu gibt, und zwar an der Stelle, wo sich Kettenblatt und Rahmen am nächsten kommen (siehe Bild). Der Abstand zwischen Kettenblatt und Rahmen beträgt weniger als 2mm, denn einen Zahnstocher dieser Dicke bekomme ich da nicht dazwischengefummelt. Also am nächsten Tag auf zum Händler. Dieser bestätigte mir erstmal, dass das nicht normal ist, an einem anderen Conway-Rad passt an dieser Stelle locker der Finger dazwischen. Von jeglicher Weiterfahrt wurde verständlicherweise ebenso abgeraten.




Am nächsten Tag folgten dann die ersten seltsamen Meldungen. Es gab eine Rücksprache mit Conway, das ist wohl ein bekanntes Problem, was bei einigen Rahmen der Xyron Reihe auftritt und wird üblicherweise repariert, indem das 38er Kettenblatt gegen ein 34er Kettenblatt getauscht wird. Das Rad wird jetzt auf jeden Fall erstmal eingeschickt. Da gingen mir erstmal Dinge durch den Kopf:


Einschicken dauert doch wieder ne halbe Ewigkeit
Wir reden hier von einer Abweichung >1cm, wie kann sowas bei der Endkontrolle nicht auffallen?
Der Rahmen ist offenbar falsch geformt oder hat sonstwie ne Macke, ist das überhaupt noch safe zu fahren?

Hab das auch meinem Händler gegenüber geäußert und er meinte ebenso, dass er dafür auch eine gute Erklärung will, insbesondere dass das Fahrrad noch sicher zu fahren ist. Das wird ja nicht benutzt, um mit knapp über Schritttempo zur Eisdiele zu gurken.

Danach ist erstmal zwei Wochen nichts passiert. Hatte heute beim Händler mal wieder durchgeklingelt und mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass grade heute eine Mail kam, dass man jetzt mal anfängt, an dem Fahrrad zu arbeiten und das noch 2-3 Wochen dauern kann. Da platzt mir dann so langsam doch die Hutschnur. Das Fahrrad ist nicht in Reparatur, weil ichs geschrottet habe, sondern weil Conway Schrott ausgeliefert hat, da könnte man ja die Priorität mal ein bischen hochschrauben oder halt was neues schicken, wenn man grad völlig Unterwasser ist (wundert mich nicht, falls die sowas öfter ausliefern). Die Kiste hat um die 5000€ gekostet, da sollte man doch erwarten können, dass alles in Ordnung ist und wenn nicht, dass sich der Hersteller dann kümmert, dass alles möglichst schnell in Ordnung kommt. Stattdessen sieht das aus wie "ja, wir haben n kaputten Rahmen verbaut aber keine Lust, das vernünftig in Ordnung zu bringen. Wir lassen uns jetzt zwei Monate Zeit, tauschen das 38er gegen ein 34er Kettenblatt. Vielen Dank für die Kohle und dann gute Fahrt noch".

Ich kann glaub jetzt schon sagen, das ist das erste und letzte Mal Conway. Ich habe ja nichts dagegen, wenn jemand mal Mist baut, aber dann sollte man dafür einstehen und zusehen, dass die Sache zügig in Ordnung kommt und nicht den Kunden noch weiter mit solchen halbherzigen Reparaturvorschlägen kommen und sich dann dafür noch ne halbe Ewigkeit Zeit lassen.

Werde auf jeden Fall hier berichten, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (14. Mai 2020)

Bei der Kontaktaufnahme mit der Firma Hartje wirst Du ja wohl sicherlich darauf verwiesen worden sein Kontakt mit dem Geschäftsaprtner aufzunehmen bei dem Du gekauft hast.

Hast Du das denn getan?

Und prinzipiell ist es irgendwie unangebracht in der Überschrift
*Conway - Schlechte Qualität und Schlechter Service?*
zu schreiben.

Das Material ist in einem Fahrrad dieser Marke auch nicht dadurch schlechterer Qualität als identisches in Fahrrädern anderer Hersteller/Inverkehrbringer.

Schlechten Service bekommst Du dann halt von Deinem Geschäftspartner.
Das kannst Du nicht dem Hersteller/Inverkehrbringer unterjubeln.

Aber es scheint wohl so daß ein CAD/CAM -Programmbediener wohl einige Spezifikation nicht korrekt untereinander "abgeglichen"  zu haben scheint.
Ist zwar nicht wirklich schön wenn es sooo geschehen sein sollte, aber das passiert halt.

Solange zugesagt wird daß das i.O. gebracht wird ist alles i.O.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## logynop (14. Mai 2020)

> Bei der Kontaktaufnahme mit der Firma Hartje wirst Du ja wohl sicherlich darauf verwiesen worden sein Kontakt mit dem Geschäftsaprtner aufzunehmen bei dem Du gekauft hast.



Habe ich getan, wie im Beitrag zu sehen ist. Mit der Firma Hartje hatte ich nie direkten Kontakt.



> Und prinzipiell ist es irgendwie unangebracht in der Überschrift
> *Conway - Schlechte Qualität und Schlechter Service?*
> zu schreiben.



Ich hab ein Fahrrad schlechter Qualität bekommen und jetzt schlechten Service durch den Hersteller. Was genau ist da nicht angebracht? Ich mein, hier spricht schon n gutes Stück weit der Frust mit, aber ich verpasse grade zwei Monate super geiles Wetter wo ich auch gut Zeit zum biken habe, weil man mir ab Werk 'n defektes Bike für ne nicht unerhebliche Menge Geld geliefert hat.



> Schlechten Service bekommst Du dann halt von Deinem Geschäftspartner.
> Das kannst Du nicht dem Hersteller/Inverkehrbringer unterjubeln.



Was soll der Händler denn groß machen, wenn das offensichtlich und bestätigt ein Fabrikationsfehler ist und der Hersteller die Einsendung wünscht.



> Aber es scheint wohl so daß ein CAD/CAM -Programmbediener wohl einige Spezifikation nicht korrekt untereinander "abgeglichen"  zu haben scheint.
> Ist zwar nicht wirklich schön wenn es sooo geschehen sein sollte, aber das passiert halt.



Ich habe nicht bemängelt, dass ein Fehler passiert ist (auch wenn ich die CAD/CAM-Fehler-Theorie für abenteuerlich halte, dann würde es ja wohl bei allen Rahmen auftreten und nicht nur bei einigen), dafür mache ich oft genug selber welche. Ich bemängele den Umgang damit.


----------



## m0wlheld (14. Mai 2020)

> Was soll der Händler denn groß machen, wenn das offensichtlich und bestätigt ein Fabrikationsfehler ist und der Hersteller die Einsendung wünscht.



Sich kümmern. Wenn Du das im März gekauft hast, handelt es sich um Gewährleistung und die hat der Händler zu leisten. Was der mit dem Hersteller auskaspert, kann Dir egal sein.


----------



## eukalyp (14. Mai 2020)

Hallo mich wundert es das von einem 38 er Blatt auf ein 34 er Blatt gewechselt werden soll.
Auf der Homepage sind die Fullies wo ich denke das du eins von diesen hast mit 32 Zähnen gelistet.
Es kann sein das die Fullys nicht für 38 er Zähne freigegeben sind.
War da original immer ein 38 er drauf?? Schau dir mal die Homepage von Conway an.
Haben die einfach ein  Zahnblatt vertauscht und man hätte beim Händler in 10 Minuten eventuell tauschen könne.
Mein Beileid


----------



## Lothar2 (14. Mai 2020)

Das mit dem Service ist sicher ärgerlich. Aber dass es jetzt wärend des weltweiten Lockdown etwas länger dauert Rahmenteile ran zu bekommen verstehe ich schon irgendwie. Hauptsache am Ende wird Alles gut.
 Ich glaube aber kaum das der Rahmen eine Macke hat, oder dass es irgendwie nicht Sicher wäre damit weiter zu fahren.
 Ich hab beim Kauf 4 Xyron gesehen inclusive meinem und bei Allen war es an der Stelle sehr knapp. Im CAD hat das sicher auch gepasst, nur verwindet sich bei entsprechender Beanspruchung sicher Alles etwas, insbesondere das Kettenblatt. Ist dann noch etwas Dreck im Spiel gibts halt Kratzer. 
 Conway hat es an der Stelle wohl recht gut gemeint, um Highspeed und Kettenlinie an Steigungen unter einen Hut zu bringen.
 Gibts aber mehrere einfache Lösungen um das zu bereinigen. Kleineres Kettenblatt oder ein Spider mit mehr Offset wären sicher hilfreich.

 Am Rad gebastelt hast du hoffentlich nicht? Ich hatte nämlich auch mal den Dämpfer draussen und hab unbedacht an der Kurbel gedreht. Und schwubs sah es genau so aus wie bei dir. ???


----------



## Blue Rabbit (14. Mai 2020)

Da scheint einfach das falsche Blatt dran zu sein, und/ oder offset, Spacer Innenlager ... ?. 32T drauf und gut ist, in 5 Minuten erledigt.
Bei meinem Bike ist übrigens nur 1mm Platz, bei passender Kettenlinie. Daran kann man kein Fehler festmachen.


----------



## ernmar (15. Mai 2020)

Ich kann das oben geschriebene nur unterschreiben. Habe bei meinem Xyron auch ein 38er Kettenblatt original verbaut und diese Kratzspuren am Hinterbau. Ich vermute aber eher, dass diese Spuren davon kommen, dass sich der Hinterbau verzieht. Bei mir kam nämlich zusätzlich hinzu, dass das Kugellager von der oberen rechten Dämpferaufnahme sich komplett zerlegt hatte nach ca. 1000km. Als Folge ist dann auch noch der untere Dämpferbolzen gebrochen und steckt jetzt im Rahmen.
Mein Rad liegt nun seit 3 Wochen beim Händler weil sich Conway nicht gemeldet hat. Und diese Woche kam die Antwort, dass sie jetzt das komplette Rad einschicken müssen. Also wird die ganze Aktion noch mehrere Wochen dauern. Das nervt schon bissl. Da hätte ich auch direkt bei einem Direktversender bestellen können. Viele Schimpfen ja immer auf den so "schlechten" Service bei Canyon. Da gab es einen Ersatzrahmen kostenlos nach 3 Wochen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Mai 2020)

Gab's bei Yt auch mal dass die Hinterbau ten oder Rahmen irgendwie in sich krumm waren. Man kanns aber trotzdem fahren, solange nichts extrem verzogen ist.


----------



## logynop (15. Mai 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Bei den Xyrons sind 38 Zähne am vorderen Kettenblatt herstellerseitig verbaut. Das wird auch so auf deren Homepage angegeben (FSA "E-MTB Bosch" - 38Z). Die mit 32 Zähnen sind an der WME Serie. Selber habe ich nichts am Bike geschraubt, was über Lenker tauschen und normale Wartung (Nachziehen mit Drehmomentschlüssel) hinausgeht. Falscher Abstand des Blattes kann natürlich auch ein Grund sein, aber da ich das Bike ja nicht selbst aufgebaut und jetzt auch nicht hier habe, kann ich da nicht viel zu sagen.

Der Bericht von ernmar macht mir da ja nun nicht viel Hoffnung. Weder, dass das jetzt in irgendeiner Form schnell geht, noch, dass das die letzte nötige Reparatur sein wird. Mir ist auch schon ein Lager aufgefallen, was mehrfach beim Nachziehen mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel deutlich lockerer war als es lt. Aufdruck sein sollte.

Das Hauptproblem ist eben, dass das Vertrauen in den Hersteller arg lädiert ist, wenn quasi ab Werk so ein Problem mit dem Bike besteht. Wer weiß, was da noch alles nicht ganz so ist, wie es sein sollte.


----------



## MadBiker (15. Mai 2020)

Hey Jungs, da melde ich mich doch mal zu Wort hier. Warum? Weil ich für CONWAY arbeite. Vielleicht hatten einige der bis jetzt knapp 10 bestätigten Fälle auch schon Kontakt mit mir - in Teilen bin ich auch in der Endkundenkommunikation mit drin. 
Was ich hier lese, verstehe ich einerseits - nachvollziehbaren Unmut. Zum Anderen macht es mich auch traurig, da wir ein kleines Team sind und Alle mit Herzblut dabei. Vom Entwickler, zum PM, Grafiker, Innendienst und Aussendienst. 
Hier gibt es mmn einige Punkte, die Richtigstellung bedürfen. 

1. CONWAY hat bis jetzt mit jedem der knapp 10 Fälle (auf mehrere tausend Räder gesehen übrigens) reagiert. Entweder mit dem Endkunden sogar telefonisch Kontakt aufgenommen, oder mit dem Händler auf kurzen Dienstweg alles geklärt. 

2. In den ersten Wochen war dieser Fehler für uns aufgrund der extrem geringen Fallzahl nicht nachvollziehbar. 

3. Der Fehler zeigte sich schließlich in mehreren Toleranzen, die am oberen Ende lagen. Das heißt im Klartext, Motorbracket zB 0,5mm weiter hinten angeschweisst, Bohrungen für Motor 0,5mm versetzt, Kettenblatt 0,2mm abweichender Aussendruchmesser, Kettenstebenyoke 0,4 mm weiter vorn angeschweisst und am Schluss noch erhöhter Schweissverzug. Die Rahmen werden noch immer von Menschen geschweißt. Wenn man dann alle (noch eingehaltenen) Toleranzen zusammenzählt, kommt man auf eben jene 2-3mm, die das 38er Blatt zu wenig hat. Daher war es anfangs auch so schwer, die Symptomatik nachzuvollziehen. 

4. Wie haben wir reagiert? Jeder Betroffene hat kostenfrei ein 36er Blatt bekommen, sollte die Kettenstrebe stärker betroffen sein, gab es auf Kulanz selbstverständlich eine Neue. 

5. Leider hat CONWAY noch keine eigene Serviceabteilung - der Service wird für uns in der Mutterfirma Hartje in Niedersachsen abgewickelt. Dummerweise kam dann leider noch Corona mit dazu, wodurch die ersten 3 Wochen auch bei uns erstmal Schicht im Schacht war. 

Es tut mir - und da kann ich denke ich auch für CONWAY sprechen - sehr leid, dass du so eine schlechte Erfahrung machen musstest. Da können wir im Nachgang auch nicht mehr viel dran ändern, das Kind ist nunmal schon in den Brunnen gefallen. 
Melde dich doch bitte noch einmal per Facebook oder Email an uns, mit Bezug auf dieses Thema. Dann schauen wir nochmal, dass dein Fall möglichst schnell erledigt wird. 

In dem Sinne, bleibt Alle gesund und habt dennoch eine gute Saison (endlich wieder) 

Grüsse
Chris 
@ CONWAY Bikes

ps. Nein, diese Überstunden Freitags um 23h bekommt keiner von uns vergütet. Wir kümmern uns drum, weil wir Bock drauf haben und mit Leib und Seele dabei sind. ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernmar (16. Mai 2020)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.  Dann hoffen wir mal das die Fälle kurzfristig geregelt werden können. Mitten in der Saison ist es schon doof ohne Rad... jeder Tag ist verschenkt...


----------



## logynop (23. Juli 2020)

So, nachdem das jetzt endlich durch ist, will ich hier auch mal auflösen. Ich hätte ja gerne geschrieben, dass alles gut wurde, aber leider wurde alles nur noch beschissener.

*TL;DR: Entgegen der Behauptung von @MadBiker geht bei diesem Laden nix schnell. Hab mein Fahrrad jetzt nach zehn Wochen wieder bekommen. Alles, was effektiv gemacht wurde war, das 38er gegen ein 36er Blatt zu tauschen, der Schaden an der Schwinge wurde nicht repariert. Ich kann mit Abstand sagen, dass das die schlechteste Supporterfahrung war. Selbst der Telekom-Support bei der DSL-Einführung um die 2000er war da knapp weniger schlecht.*

Nach vier Wochen wurde das Bike das erste Mal zurück gesandt mit o.g. getauschtem Kettenblatt. Vier Wochen für einen max. zehn Minuten Arbeitsgang ist schon stattlich. Da mussten bestimmt viele Freitage bis 23 Uhr Überstundenwochen für geschoben werden. Und den Schaden am Hinterbau muss man ja schließlich nicht beheben, den hat ja der Kunde und nicht Conway.

Der Händler hat es dann umgehend zurückgehen lassen und mir wurde ein Leihrad gestellt, was auch der einzige Faktor in diese Trauerspiel ist, den ich Conway zu gute halten kann. War mir zwar eine Nummer zu klein und von der Ausstattung nicht vergleichbar, aber bei mir stand eh wegen einer OP eine zweiwöchige Phase an, wo ich es ruhig angehen sollte, also was solls. Da wusste ich ja noch nicht, dass mich das gute Stück sechs Wochen lang begleiten würde. Nach drei Wochen hat man bei Conway dann gemerkt, dass man das Ersatzteil der Schwinge gar nicht vorrätig hat und hat das Fahrrad unverändert zurückgeschickt. Auch hier wieder, stattlich, dass man drei Wochen für diese Erkenntnis braucht.

Na egal, Bike erstmal wieder da, also raus und ne Runde drehen. Kam genau 20 km weit, danach Error 503, Speedsensor defekt. Lag auch nicht am Magnet, das Ding war tatsächlich defekt. Also drei Stunden nach Abholung das Bike gleich wieder beim Händler hingestellt. Eigentlich Glück gehabt, dass es so schnell kaputt ging, da konnte ich das Leihrad wenigstens gleich wieder mitnehmen. Hat dann nochmal drei Wochen gedauert, bis Conway mal den Weg zur Post gefunden und einen neuen Sensor geschickt hat. Unter drei Wochen scheint hier offenbar niemand einen Handschlag zu machen. Warum der Sensor quasi direkt nach dem Aufenthalt bei Conway plötzlich kaputt ging? Gute Frage, vielleicht hatte man ja das Fahrrad schon demontiert bevor man merkte, dass das Teil nicht da ist und war ähnlich kompetent beim Zusammenbau wie man beim Support schnell war. Wundern würde es mich nicht. Mal sehen was in den nächsten Wochen noch alles kaputt geht.

Also Fazit, zehn Wochen Bike weg, vier Wochen komplett ohne, danach nochmal sechs mit Leihrad in falscher Größe, Schaden am Bike immernoch da und alles was gemacht wurde, war ein zehn Minuten Arbeitsgang um ein Kettenblatt zu tauschen. Für Conway ist die Sache offenbar ein erfolgreicher Supportfall gewesen, jedenfalls gibt es von deren Seite wohl keine Anstalten mehr, da noch irgendwas nachbessern zu wollen.

Scheinbar produziert man hier völlig auf Anschlag so viele Fahrränder wie möglich und der Support ist ein absoluter Nachgedanke. Ist ja auch klar, das sauer verdiente Geld der Kunden hat man schon eingestrichen, jetzt sollen die sich mal nicht so haben, wenn die Garantiezeit schön abläuft, während das Rad bei Conway rumsteht und Spinnweben sammelt. Und mit Corona braucht mir hier niemand mehr kommen. Das war vielleicht eine Entschuldigung für die ersten vier Wochen, aber alles danach ist einfach nur noch schlecht und ein Zeichen, dass man den Laden absolut nicht im Griff hat.

Insgesamt kann ich jedem hier nur raten, möglichst schnell schriftlich Fristsetzung zu machen und dann auf Wandlung zu bestehen, notfalls mit Anwalt. Trifft halt leider eher den Händler als Conway, aber hätte ich gewusst, wie besch*eiden* der Support hier ist, wäre ich da nicht so gutmütig herangegangen. Ich könnt mich inn Arsch beißen, diesem Laden so viel Geld gegeben zu haben. Habe offensichtlich das totale Montagsmodell erwischt und einen Hersteller, dem das absolut Scheißegal ist.


----------



## Lothar2 (23. Juli 2020)

Mein Beileid. Wenn dem wirklich so ist mit dem Support, dann werden sich in nächster Zeit einige Händler mächtig veralbert vor kommen. Als ich mein Xyron letztes Jahr ordern wollte war ich bei mehreren Händern um an Eines zu kommen. Drei davon hatten Conway ganz frisch ins Programm genommen und dafür eine andere Marke aus dem Laden verbannt, weil sie angeblich mit deren Support und Garantieabwicklung massive Probleme hatten. Das würde ja bedeuten diese Händler kommen jetzt vom Regen in die Traufe. ?

 Aber überhaupt schon mal das Rad einschicken zu müssen um Schwinge und ein Kettenblatt zu wechseln ist eigentlich ein Unding. Normal sollte da ein Foto und Fehlerbeschreibung des Händlers reichen und binnen normaler Postlaufzeit sollten die Teile beim Händler zur Reparatur bereit stehen.

@MadBiker Kann es evtl. sein, dass eure ALU-Xyron ein generelles Problem am Hinterbau haben und die kleinen Laclschäden durch das Kettenblatt noch das kleinste Übel sind? Ich denke du weißt was ich meine. ?


----------



## dopero (23. Juli 2020)

MadBiker schrieb:


> 3. Der Fehler zeigte sich schließlich in mehreren Toleranzen, die am oberen Ende lagen. Das heißt im Klartext, Motorbracket zB 0,5mm weiter hinten angeschweisst, Bohrungen für Motor 0,5mm versetzt, Kettenblatt 0,2mm abweichender Aussendruchmesser, Kettenstebenyoke 0,4 mm weiter vorn angeschweisst und am Schluss noch erhöhter Schweissverzug. Die Rahmen werden noch immer von Menschen geschweißt. Wenn man dann alle (noch eingehaltenen) Toleranzen zusammenzählt, kommt man auf eben jene 2-3mm, die das 38er Blatt zu wenig hat. Daher war es anfangs auch so schwer, die Symptomatik nachzuvollziehen.


Kurz Zusammengefasst: Hätte eigentlich bei der durch die Maschinenrichtlinie (E-Bike) für den Hersteller verpflichtenden Risikobeurteilung, z.B. im Rahmen einer FMEA, schon lange vorher auffallen müssen.


----------



## logynop (23. Juli 2020)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Mein Beileid. Wenn dem wirklich so ist mit dem Support, dann werden sich in nächster Zeit einige Händler mächtig veralbert vor kommen. Als ich mein Xyron letztes Jahr ordern wollte war ich bei mehreren Händern um an Eines zu kommen. Drei davon hatten Conway ganz frisch ins Programm genommen und dafür eine andere Marke aus dem Laden verbannt, weil sie angeblich mit deren Support und Garantieabwicklung massive Probleme hatten. Das würde ja bedeuten diese Händler kommen jetzt vom Regen in die Traufe. ?



Hehe, vielen Dank. Bei mir wars ja schon das zweite Rad in Folge, mit dem ich solche Probleme hatte. Das Jahr zuvor war es ein Husqvarna, was ständig Mucken gemacht hat. Ging so 500km lang problemlos, danach fing es an, sich von selbst abzuschalten. Anfangs vielleicht einmal pro Tour, gegen Ende dann alle 1-2 Minuten. War auch so ein 1% Fehler und hat sich dann irgendwann als Defekt in der Akkuelektronik entpuppt, zu dem Zeitpunkt war es aber schon gegen das Conway getauscht.

Und ich will ja auch nicht sagen, dass die Conway Bikes ansich Mist sind. Ich fahre ja gerne damit, aber jetzt mit dem Wissen, dass man auf den Support eben nicht wirklich zählen kann und dass ich immernoch einen recht tiefen Kratzer in der Schwinge habe, hat die Freude halt schon einen deutlichen Dämpfer bekommen.

Mittlerweile bekommt man ja auch das 827 für weniger Geld, als ich für das 527 bezahlt habe, während ich eigentlich den Großteil der Saison mit einem 227 rumgegondelt bin. Hat aber auch was gutes, so hatte ich mal den direkten Vergleich der verschiedenen Komponentenklassen.



> @MadBiker Kann es evtl. sein, dass eure ALU-Xyron ein generelles Problem am Hinterbau haben und die kleinen Laclschäden durch das Kettenblatt noch das kleinste Übel sind? Ich denke du weißt was ich meine. ?



Da wär ich jetzt schon an Details interessiert um zu wissen, auf was ich ggf. achten muss .


----------



## Lothar2 (23. Juli 2020)

logynop schrieb:


> während ich eigentlich den Großteil der Saison mit einem 227 rumgegondelt bin. Hat aber auch was gutes, so hatte ich mal den direkten Vergleich der verschiedenen Komponentenklassen.



Und wie fällt dein Urteil aus? Hatte das 227 für ein paar Stunden zur Probe gefahren und war recht erstaunt wie gut auch ein billiges Fahrwerk funktionieren kann.
 Ich bin eh der Meinung Komponenten werden überbewertet. Auch günstige Teile funktionieren in der Regel tadellos. In der Regel ist ja eher der Fahrer der limitierende Faktor. ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinwurst (23. Juli 2020)

MadBiker schrieb:


> 4. Wie haben wir reagiert? Jeder Betroffene hat kostenfrei ein 36er Blatt bekommen, sollte die Kettenstrebe stärker betroffen sein, gab es auf Kulanz selbstverständlich eine Neue.


Das grenzt schon an ner Frechheit.
Nicht auf die Reihe kriegen, dass der Rahmen korrekt produziert wird, Rahmenteile der Kunden werden dadurch zerkratzt und beschädigt und dann was von "Kulanz" behaupten.

Die Toleranzen sollte mal Hambini überprüfen 

Ansonsten eben Servicewüste Fahrrad.
Eigentlich sollte man das Teil dem Händler vor die Tür stellen, angemessene Frist setzen und wer der es nicht auf die Reihe bringt, dir ein Neues zu besorgen, dann eben Geld zurück.
Sich mit Conway rumzuschlagen ist dem Händler sein Problem.


----------



## DAKAY (23. Juli 2020)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Aber überhaupt schon mal das Rad einschicken zu müssen um Schwinge und ein Kettenblatt zu wechseln ist eigentlich ein Unding. Normal sollte da ein Foto und Fehlerbeschreibung des Händlers reichen und binnen normaler Postlaufzeit sollten die Teile beim Händler zur Reparatur bereit stehen.


Das stimmt.
Das Problem scheint mir hier eher der Händler zu sein, im Normalfall würde die Firma Harte, wie jeder andere Hersteller auch, die Reparatur vom Händler erledigen lassen bevor sie sich das Rad zurücksenden lässt.



logynop schrieb:


> Also Fazit, zehn Wochen Bike weg, vier Wochen komplett ohne,


Da hast aber Glück gehabt, aktuell sind 6Wochen Wartezeit für einen Werkstatttermin bei vielen Radläden Standard


----------



## logynop (23. Juli 2020)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Und wie fällt dein Urteil aus? Hatte das 227 für ein paar Stunden zur Probe gefahren und war recht erstaunt wie gut auch ein billiges Fahrwerk funktionieren kann.



Bei den Bremsen ist das Upgrade jeden Cent wert. Ich fand die Bremshebel am 227 sehr lang, das schien eher Richtung zweifinger Bedienung zu gehen. Man brauchte auch mehr Kraft um die gleiche Bremswirkung zu erreichen, das war am Anfang kein Problem, auf die Dauer ging das aber ganz schön auf die Hände, grade wenns sowieso etwas ruppiger war. Zum "Anker werfen" hab ich jedenfalls lieber zwei Finger benutzt. Und die Dosierbarkeit finde ich bei den XTs auch schöner. Wieviel davon jetzt ggf. Setup und Zustand an dem konkreten Bike war, kann ich aber auch nicht sagen, an Bremsen fummle ich noch nicht rum.

Beim Fahrwerk stimme ich dir zu. Ich mag tendenziell eher schnelle und flowige Trails. Das war sehr angenehm fluffig zu fahren, da hab ich die meiste Zeit absolut nichts vermisst. Habe auch mal n 60cm Drop damit gemacht, das ging auch völlig stressfrei. Und wenns viel verblockter oder sonstwie technischer wird, komme ich vermutlich eher an die Grenzen meiner Komfortzone als das Fahrwerk an seine Leistungsgrenze.

Bei den Schaltkomponenten habe ich auch keinen Unterschied bemerkt, die funktionierten beide gleich gut, drücken und es schaltet. Gut, die XT braucht weniger Druck und kann mehr Gänge mit einem Mal schalten, aber grad mit E ist das eher ein wenig genutztes Feature. Vielleicht ist die XT n paar Gramm leichter (nicht nachgeschaut), spielt aber am E-Bike keine Rolle, vielleicht hält die länger, das kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Der größere Akku ist natürlich noch ein Pluspunkt des 527. 80-90km Strecke und 1000hm waren mit dem kleinen nicht möglich. Aber für sone Tour hat man ja auch nicht jeden Tag Zeit.

Stand jetzt würde ich sagen, n 227 mit besseren Bremsen und nem 625er Akku wäre so von Preis/Leistung her ein ziemlicher Hammer.

EDIT: Und die Akkuklappe müsste noch unten am Unterrohr sein, am 227 konnte man keinen Flaschenhalter befestigen .



> Ich bin eh der Meinung Komponenten werden überbewertet. Auch günstige Teile funktionieren in der Regel tadellos. In der Regel ist ja eher der Fahrer der limitierende Faktor. ???



Da kann ich mittlerweile nur noch zustimmen


----------



## Lothar2 (23. Juli 2020)

logynop schrieb:


> Stand jetzt würde ich sagen, n 227 mit besseren Bremsen und nem 625er Akku wäre so von Preis/Leistung her ein ziemlicher Hammer.



Genau das hat auch meine Entscheidung besiegelt und ich hab für mich das 327 als ausreichend auserkoren. Die die TRP G-Spec machen dort bisher ebenfalls einen guten Eindruck, haben zwar auch einen Zweifingerhebel und benötigen ein klein wenig mehr Kraft als meine bisherigen MT5, beissen aber super, haben eine enorme Standfestigkeit und geben selbst bei Nässe keine Geräusche von sich.


----------



## ernmar (24. Juli 2020)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Das stimmt.
> Das Problem scheint mir hier eher der Händler zu sein, im Normalfall würde die Firma Harte, wie jeder andere Hersteller auch, die Reparatur vom Händler erledigen lassen bevor sie sich das Rad zurücksenden lässt.:ka


Ich glaube das hat nichts mit dem Händler zu tun.  Mein Xyron wurde auch direkt zu Hartje geschickt. Nun warte ich seit April auf das Rad. Angeblich sind endlich die Ersatzrahmen aus Asien eingetroffen und mein Rad soll diese Woche repariert werden. So richtig dran glauben kann ich allerdings noch nicht...


----------



## MadBiker (31. Juli 2020)

Hey Jungs, ich lese leider nicht jeden Tag hier mit, von daher sorry für die verzögerte Antwort.
Ich spar mir jetzt hier das Zitieren einzelner Beiträge.
Tatsächlich gibt/gab es in der Service/Reklamationsabteilung einige Verzögerungen. Dort wird immer noch in halber Besetzung gearbeitet (abwechselnde Teams), um Infektionsrisiken zu minimieren.

Nur ums nochmal klarzustellen: "Unsere" Serviceabteilung gehört zur Mutterfirma Hartje. Dort laufen mehrere Marken auf, nicht nur CONWAY. Wir selbst haben nur umgehend dafür gesorgt, das betroffene Kunden ein kleineres Kettenblatt kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen, um in erster Linie keine Verzögerungen beim Biken für euch zu haben. 
Wie lange es dauert, bis nach erfolgter Aufnahme eines Servicefalles das Rad beim Händler abgeholt wird? Keine 3 Tage. Warum? Weil wir bei Hartje nicht nur in jedem Bundesland mindestens ein Verkaufsbüro haben, welches eine eigene Auslieferungsflotte hat, sondern teilweise auch über Nacht ausliefern.
Wo jetzt hier die zusätzliche Verzögerung herkommt, kann ich euch leider nicht beantworten.
Aktuelle Durchlaufzeit im Service ist leider momentan in der Hochsaison bei ca. 3-4 Wochen.

Fakt ist, Schwingen liegen auf Lager, Kettenblätter ebenfalls bzw. werden im Notfall von uns rausgeschickt und von den eingangs erwähnten ca. 10 Fällen haben wir bis auf 2 nichts weiter gehört. Mehr ist seit 3 Wochen auch unseres Wissens nach nicht dazugekommen.

Das @logynop verärgert ist, kann ich / können wir bei dieser Wartezeit absolut nachvollziehen.
Allerdings muss ich auch sagen (*und das ist meine persönliche Meinung*), dass ich mal den Kontakt direkt zum Hersteller gesucht hätte, statt in einem Forum mit reißerischer Überschrift und Stimmungsmache loszutreten.

Wir wissen, dass die Durchlaufzeiten in unserem Servicecenter momentan viel zu lang sind, dies wird bis zur nächsten Saison wesentlich verbessert. Die Qualität der Bikes leidet sicherlich nicht, diese werden mit den gleichen Standards wie bei allen Anderen Herstellern produziert.
Ich kann nur empfehlen, bei einem Problem den Kontakt mit uns zu suchen und drüber zu reden.
Am Besten per Mail/Facebook, da ist es am einfachsten. Foren etc. können wir leider noch nicht in angemessenem Umfang betreuen.


----------



## logynop (1. August 2020)

MadBiker schrieb:


> Das @logynop verärgert ist, kann ich / können wir bei dieser Wartezeit absolut nachvollziehen.
> Allerdings muss ich auch sagen (*und das ist meine persönliche Meinung*), dass ich mal den Kontakt direkt zum Hersteller gesucht hätte, statt in einem Forum mit reißerischer Überschrift und Stimmungsmache loszutreten.



Hallo @MadBiker, vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich habe versucht, zwischenzeitlich telefonisch Kontakt mit Conway aufzunehmen. Meine Vorgehensweise dabei war: conway-bikes.de, runterscrollen, Telefonnummer mit "Endverbraucher-Hotline" sehen, anrufen und fragen, was da los ist. Die Antwort kurz zusammengefasst: "Man findet das auch nicht toll und es tut einem auch leid, dass es so lange dauert und die Schwinge mehrfach nicht repariert wurde, aber so ganz genau weiß man jetzt auch nicht, was da los ist". Ich hatte da jedenfalls nicht den Eindruck, dass da jemand interesse hatte, mir wirklich zu helfen.

Ich habe später herausgefunden, dass die Hotline wohl nicht der beste Ansprechpartner ist, wenn man wirklich mit jemandem von Conway reden will, der sich auskennt. Da hatte ich noch eine Anfrage bzgl. Tubeless-Umbau und bei zwei Anrufen zwei Auskünfte "Geht bei keinem unserer Bikes, brauchen Sie neue Felgen" und "Kein Problem, Schlauch raus, Ventile rein, Milch rein, läuft" bekommen. Den zweiten Supportler auf die leichte Diskrepanz hingewiesen sagte er mir dann, dass ich es mal per Mail probieren soll, die würde dann in die Fachabteilung gehen und die könnten eine definitive Aussage treffen. Er könnte mich da auch nichtmal hinverbinden.

Es tut mir leid, aber wenn ich auf conway-bikes.de gehe und die "Endverbraucher-Hotline" anrufe, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass derjenige Conway repräsentiert. Wenn ich da nur allgemeine Beschwichtigungen, aber eben nichts konkretes bekomme, dann ist das in dem Moment mein Eindruck von euch. Ich weiß ja nicht, welchen Zauberspruch oder welches elbische Codewort ich sagen muss, um mit jemandem Verbunden zu werden, der sich auskennt.

Ich finde es allerdings schon bemerkenswert, dass jetzt ein neuer Wiederspruch "Schwingen sind doch auf Lager" vs. "Schwinge nicht repariert, weil Ersatzteil nicht verfügbar" auftaucht. Wenn du das also wirklich aufklären willst was da schief lief, kannst du mir ne Mailadresse oder Telefonnummer nennen, gerne auch per PN, mit den Infos, die du zu dem Fall brauchst und ich würde mich dann dort melden. Da ich den recht tiefen Kratzer immernoch habe, ist der Fall für mich sowieso noch nicht durch. Nur würde ich dann wirklich gerne einen Kontakt haben, wo die Person schon weiß, worum es geht, und ich nicht wieder bei den Erklärungen bei null anfangen muss.

Und auch wenn ich nachvollziehen kann, dass man es als Mitarbeiter nicht so toll findet, wenn dann in den Foren über die eigene Firma gemeckert wird: Wenn ich das nicht gemacht hätte, wüsste ich bis heute nicht, dass es bei Conway vielleicht doch Leute gibt, die ein Interesse an Kundenzufriedenheit haben. Man hat die nur scheinbar ziemlich gut versteckt.


----------



## MadBiker (5. August 2020)

Servus @logynop , die Endverbraucherhotline sitzt natürlich auch in unserem Hauptsitz. Wie ich oben schon geschrieben hab, schick einfach kurz eine FB-Nachricht an uns, dann kann ich mir das direkt angeln, oder falls du kein Facebook hast, per Email an unsere info [at] Adresse mit kurzem Bezug auf den Thread hier.
Das bekommen wir wenigstens dann endlich geregelt 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## kuberli (20. August 2020)

Also ich kann berichten daß auf eine schriftliche Anfrage auf jeden Fall keine Antwort kommt.


----------



## Tios (20. August 2020)

Wie sah der Abstand denn beim xyron 227 aus? Hab eines aber kann gerade nicht nachschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (21. August 2020)

.


----------



## ernmar (21. August 2020)

@MadBiker Ich warte auch schon wieder seit letzten Freitag auf eine Antwort per Email. Eigentlich war ich in Kontakt mit eurem Leiter Kundendienst, aber die letzte Antwort ist schon Wochen her. Ich habe nun seit letzter Woche mein Rad zurück aber fragt nicht in welchem Zustand. Das Rad wurde von euch zurück zum Händler geschickt aber ohne meinen Sattel, mit einem falschen Hinterrad, runtergerockten Reifen, defekten Freilauf, verbogenen Speichen und diversen neuen Kratzern. Außerdem hat das Rad keinen neuen Rahmen bekommen wie mir seit Monaten erzählt wird und ich genau deswegen über 4 Monate auf einen Ersatzrahmen gewartet habe. Die ganzen Details habt ihr per Email. Wäre schön wenn sich dazu mal einer äußern würde... ich bin maßlos enttäuscht von dem Laden hier.


----------



## MadBiker (21. August 2020)

Hey Jungs, @logynop ´s Mail hat mich gestern erreicht. Da sind wir dran.
@kuberli Falls du bis Dienstag nix hörst, schick mir doch eine PN, dann stiefel ich los und kram die Mails durch.
@Tios Abstand sollte ca. 5-6mm sein. 36er Blatt=safe, 38er=nachmessen.


----------



## MadBiker (21. August 2020)

ernmar schrieb:


> @MadBiker Ich warte auch schon wieder seit letzten Freitag auf eine Antwort per Email. Eigentlich war ich in Kontakt mit eurem Leiter Kundendienst, aber die letzte Antwort ist schon Wochen her. Ich habe nun seit letzter Woche mein Rad zurück aber fragt nicht in welchem Zustand. Das Rad wurde von euch zurück zum Händler geschickt aber ohne meinen Sattel, mit einem falschen Hinterrad, runtergerockten Reifen, defekten Freilauf, verbogenen Speichen und diversen neuen Kratzern. Außerdem hat das Rad keinen neuen Rahmen bekommen wie mir seit Monaten erzählt wird und ich genau deswegen über 4 Monate auf einen Ersatzrahmen gewartet habe. Die ganzen Details habt ihr per Email. Wäre schön wenn sich dazu mal einer äußern würde... ich bin maßlos enttäuscht von dem Laden hier.


 hast du an unsere [email protected] geschrieben? Dann sollte mein Kollege schon dran sein.Klingt eher nach ner Verwechslung beim Rad.


----------



## ernmar (21. August 2020)

MadBiker schrieb:


> hast du an unsere [email protected] geschrieben? Dann sollte mein Kollege schon dran sein.Klingt eher nach ner Verwechslung beim Rad.


Nein, ich habe direkt an den Leiter Kundenservice von Hartje geschrieben, da wir während der letzten Monate immer mal in Kontakt standen. Den Name will ich hier nur ungern nennen. Aber ich denke du weißt bestimmt wer gemeint ist. Wenn nicht schreibe mir eine PN.


----------



## kuberli (21. August 2020)

Das Thema erledigt sich jetzt über den Anwalt von selbst.Da ist mittlerweile eine so lange Liste daß es keinen Sinn mehr macht.


----------



## Tios (22. August 2020)

Ok Danke mein xyron 227 hat ein 34er Kettenblatt, ist mehr als ausrreichend Platz. Zwischen 6 und 10 mm geschätzt. Nach 600 km noch keine Probleme, hab es ordentlich rangenommen. Steine, Wurzeln, Tables, Anlieger, Sprünge bis max ca. 1m. Mal schauen


----------



## logynop (23. August 2020)

Ich glaube, so langsam gebe ich's auf. Wir wollen morgen ne Woche in den Bikeurlaub, wohl der einzige Urlaub in diesem Jahr überhaupt. Jetzt mach ich nochmal Großputz und ziehe alle Schrauben auf Drehmoment fest, und was fällt mir auf, eine der Hülsen lässt sich nimmer festziehen, sondern dreht durch.




Die Hülse hinten im Bild ist das Problem. Beide sind von unten mit einer Art Madenschraube gegen "Mitdrehen" gesichert und bei der hinteren fehlt diese Madenschraube. Oder es fehlt jedenfalls der untere Teil, vielleicht hat's die abgeschert oder was auch immer.

Na mal sehen ob mein Laden das morgen in einer Notreparatur wieder hinbekommt. Ansonsten hab ich dann wohl die ganze Woche Zeit mir einen Anwalt zu suchen, weil ich hab eigentlich keinen Bock mehr ein 5000€ Fahrrad zu besitzen, was sich selbst zerkratzt und sonstewie zerlegt und vermutlich in kurzer Zeit komplett kaputt und wertlos ist.

Keine Ahnung, wer diesen Hinterbau konstruiert hat, aber es ist keine gute Leistung.


----------



## Tios (23. August 2020)

Das ist natürlich wirklich ärgerlich bei einem Preis von 5000 Euro. Wenn ich mir die Probleme von Radon Render Besitzern so durchlese, da schütteltst nur noch mit dem Kopf....Das darf einfach nicht sein bei so viel Geld. Wenn Motorräder für 5000 Euro solche Mängel hätte dann würde es Tote geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadBiker (24. August 2020)

Tios schrieb:


> Ok Danke mein xyron 227 hat ein 34er Kettenblatt, ist mehr als ausrreichend Platz. Zwischen 6 und 10 mm geschätzt. Nach 600 km noch keine Probleme, hab es ordentlich rangenommen. Steine, Wurzeln, Tables, Anlieger, Sprünge bis max ca. 1m. Mal schauen


Ne, bei 34er Blatt kann nix passieren. Alles Gut.


----------



## Tios (24. August 2020)

Okay, jo ist grnug Platz beim 34er Kettenblatt. Bei meinem Xyron 227 hab ich jetzt mal vorne die Serienbereifung runter grmacht. Ganz schöner Akt die Nobby Nic 27.5 x 2.6 Performance von der 35 mm Felge runterzubekommen. Da war absolut kein Spalt zeischen Reifen und Felge. Musste den Nobby Nic zerschneiden.... Der Magic Mary in 2.6 hat deutlich mehr Luft auf der Felge. Wer unterwegs ne Panne mit dem Nobby Nic hat wird den so einfach nicht runterbekommen?


----------



## allstar81 (17. Januar 2021)

...


----------



## Tios (17. Januar 2021)

?
So fest war noch kein Reifen in meiner langen Mtbkarriere auf der Felge. Gibt es Alternativreifen den man bei einem Platten besser runterbekommt. Dachte an Dissector WT?? Mary ist mir zu viel hinten


----------



## allstar81 (17. Januar 2021)

Du ich kann dich da voll und ganz verstehen.
Mir war das keinen eigenen Post wert, aber nunja.

Das Drama begann mit einem Xyron 327.
Das Bike kam im Karton. Brandneu.
Die Mängel waren offensichtlich.
1. Der Akku war benutzt und vollkommen vermackt, das hat der Händler auch bestätigt.
Ich habe daher alles mit Bilder dokumentiert.
    Fragt mich bitte nicht wie und warum, aber es war offensichtlich.
2. Die Leitungen und Züge waren unter dem Motor gequetscht, ergo ging die Sattelstütze nicht und ich hätte den Motor erstmal ausbauen müssen.
3. Dadurch saß auch die Aufnahme des Akku nicht gerade und der Akku hätte nur mit Mühe reingequetscht werden können.

Nach einem Umtausch durch den Händler habe ich mich dummerweise auf ein Xyron 727 eingelassen.
Zuhause angekommen hatte ich Spiel im vorderen Kettenblatt festgestellt, dieses war (sorry bin Laie) mit dieser schwarzen großen Alumutter am Motor montiert aber leider lose.
Die Mutter konnte ich abziehen und das Lager schaute mich an.
Toll für 5000 Euro.......
Ich habe es mit Schlossers Hilfe aber befestigen können ohne spezielles Werkzeug.
Auf der ersten Fahrt ist mir das Schaltauge hinten ausgefallen und die Kette hing komplett durch.
Ab ins Auto und nach Hause.
Kulanz dafür nein, Conway hat dem Händler wohl nie geantwortet.
Ich habe den Spass selbst erneuert für 100 Euro und das Rad dann verkauft.
Und ich verstehe ich dich wirklich, solche Dinge hatte ich bisher an keinem meiner anderen Räder.
Qualitätskontrolle durchweg mangelhaft.
Die Sattelstützenzüge hängen entweder hinten bis zum Rad raus, oder sind unter dem Motor gequetscht.
Die Bremszüge hinten kommen meist auch gegen den Reifen.

Im Ergebnis mache ich einfach einen großen Bogen um diese Räder.
Schaut euch eure Akkuhalterungen an, die Verlegung der Züge unter dem Motor und ach egal.
Wollte mich nicht aufregen.
Schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Lothar2 (17. Januar 2021)

Wer weiss welcher Hinterhofpfuscher eure Räder zusammengeschraubt hat. 😁 Also an meinem 327 sind alle Züge sauber verlegt und auch die NobbyNic lassen sich ohne Reifenheber bei Panne von der Felge ziehen.
 Hat jetzt bald 8000km auf der Uhr und ausser Bremsbelägen, neuer Kette und Schaltröllchen war nur ein Fehler zu bemängeln. Und zwar genau wie @logynop schreibt, die Hülsen für die Lagerung am Hinterbau. Ist zwar nett gedacht die Konstruktion, da bei Gewindeschaden einfach zu tauschen, aber sind die Hülsen einmal minimal lose, so weiten sie den Passsitz sehr schnell Oval und der Hinterbau klappert wie wild. Ich hab die Hülsen daher einfach mit Flüssigmetall eingeklebt und so ist das Problem für immer behoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tios (17. Januar 2021)

Hmm ok beim 227 no chance den NN runterzubekommen. Mir ist leider auch noch ein Mangel aufgefallen. Der Akku sitzt nicht richtig in der Halterung... Der Rahmen frisst sich förmlich in das Plastikgehäuse vom Akku. Werde das dem Händler sagen.... Die Züge werd ich auch mal checken...


----------



## Didi1958 (1. März 2022)

Als Besitzer eines vor wenigen Wochen erworbenen Conway ewme 329 möchte ich bemerken, daß ich mit der Qualität im Allgemeinen zufrieden bin. Aber vor 2 Tagen der Schock, am hinteren Gelenk der Hinterradschwinge (vor der Nabe) hat sich die Schraube verloren. Ich hatte Glück, dass es in der Ebene geschah. In der Werkstatt stellte man dann fest, dass es so gut wie keine Kleberrückstände gab, auch nicht an der gegenüberliegenden, die vorsichtshalber auch geprüft wurde. 

Sowas halte ich für höchst bedenklich und hat mir das Vertrauen in das E MTB schon etwas genommen. 


Grüße Didi1958


----------



## Didi1958 (6. März 2022)

Inzwischen hat Conway recht flott geantwortet. Es gab wohl bei dieser Serie bei einer geringen Stückzahl Probleme, was dem Hersteller (?) gemeldet wurde, die Händler wurden wegen der geringen Stückzahl nicht informiert. Man hat mir eine Zeichnung des Rahmens mitgesandt, nach der soll ich die Schrauben überprüfen und mit dem entsprechenden Drehmoment anziehe. Soll die Schraube alle 200 bis 300 km überprüfen   :-(
Der Händler war auch von den Socken und ich überlege ob ich das Rad wieder verkaufe, ein Bike für 4.600 Euro bei dem nicht sicher ist ob sich die Schrauben einfach mal lösen können? Bei meinen bisherigen ca. 8 Bikes hatte ich nie solche Probleme, allerdings war da kein Fully dabei.

Würde mich über Meldungen freuen, falls jemand ähnliche Probleme hatte.

Didi1958


----------



## Tios (6. März 2022)

Ich schau mal, ob ich den selben Rahmen habe bei meinem Xyron. Danke für die Rückmeldung. Jedenfalls hat mein Hinterbau schon etwas Spiel, was denke ich nach 1800 km nicht sein sollte. Hab es aber schon ordentlich rangenommen. Garantie ist jedenfalls abgelaufen. Bin mal gespannt wie kulant Conway ist, falls noch was kaputt gehen sollte


----------

